

Ruby Best Practices book starting its open source release early. - sandal
http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/posts/gregory/015-rbp-ch1.html

======
JoelMcCracken
This is the first I'm hearing about this, but I'm very glad that it exists.

I think the rails community, in general, is rather unapproachable from the
outside. Something that simplifies the process of getting up to speed quickly
will be greatly appreciated.

A quick example: where do you find anything about named_scope on
guides.rubyonrails.com?

~~~
sandal
While this book will help improve your Ruby (which will help improve your
understanding of Rails) the two are not one in the same. RBP won't answer any
direct questions about Rails for you.

~~~
joevandyk
I disagree -- understand Ruby will make many parts of Rails crystal clear.

~~~
sandal
I think that maybe I could have stated my point more clearly. I was just
pointing out that except for a few examples, RBP does not talk much about
Rails at all. I can say with near certainty, however, that the dynamic toolkit
chapter will really help folks understand how Rails implements domain
languages and does its meta-programming magic.

What my book won't tell you is anything about Rails's API.

